
Show HN: Quick animations – Put words in characters mouths - 100-xyz
https://toonclip.com/quickie
======
100-xyz
Enter the sentence you want the character to say.

Choose a character Choose export format (gif/mp4/webm) Click GO

The resulting animation can be shared on Twitter, Facebook, WhatsApp,
Wechat...

